
Best Microsoft .NET books list - mfluderx
https://www.atlascode.com/blog/best-microsoft-net-and-related-books-list/
======
Boothroid
I have an apress book by Troelsen and there are numerous errors including in
the code samples, plenty of waffle, and no errata on the apress website.

The C# x in a nutshell and pocket guide are excellent.

------
staticelf
Well, it is probably good books but several are a bit outdated. If you want to
start with .NET development today, you should probably pick something up that
focuses more on .NET Core.

